# CPU Overheating Issue (Urgent)



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys I have been having heating issue since today on my cpu.
I changed my cabinet from an CM elite 360 to a CM HAF 912 today n while disassembling the pc and removing d parts from older cabinet I noticed a small capacitor lying on d floor similar to one on the motherboard. I couldn't find where it fell from or when and today when I put all the parts into the new cabinet n played Bioshock Infinite the temperature went upto 92° n idle temperature around 60 which is very high compared to earlier when I had the old cabinet. I even applied the thermal paste to just make sure that that was not the problem. Still no help. And the cooling is sufficient as I have 3 fans inside the cabinet and also my gpu temperature is 42° at full load. 
Could it be cos of the capacitor? Please help me out. My cpu is a core i5 2400 and the motherboard is msi h67mae35. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2013)

make sure the capacitor is not one of the mobo's or gfx card's ... go to your mobo/gfx card's manufacturer's website and visually inspect your mobo and gfx card comparing the product pics on the website or make use of some review sites.

coming to the heating issue did you remove the cpu cooler ? even if no the cpu cooler might got loosened somwhow .. so remove the cpu hsf, clear the old Tim from top of the cpu ( and bottom of the cooler ), use a fresh layer of good TiM on top of the cpu and remount the cpu cooler. Another thing to note is to make sure the cpu cooler fan is running at proper speed.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that the capacitor is from the motherboard only. Cos I can see one of the same kind and colour fitted on the motherboard. And I removed the cpu cooler after this problem and I did apply the thermal paste yesterday n booted the pc again n tried to see the temperature.  There was no difference. Still getting those high temps. And how do I know if the cpu fan is running at the right speed? Which application?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stop using that PC to prevent more problems. Show the motherboard to the shop of purchase and RMA it if required.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

An update : I removed the CPU Fan n cleaned it thoroughly. Removed the Thermal Paste and reapplied it. And then booted once more and went straight to bios and the cpu temp there showed 80 degree C and then kept increasing by 1 each second till it reached 98 and then became constant at 98. I Switched off my pc and removed the fan and slowly touched the processor cos if it was at 98 degree c a few seconds ago it would have burned my finger but the processor was absolutely cool. So I have a feeling the transistor was there for calculating the CPU temperature and the bios and apps are showing the wrong temp. Coz i also played Bioshock Infinite yesterday for 3 hours yesterday before noticing the temp and the PC had not shut down (which it should have had it reached that high temp).



harshilsharma63 said:


> Stop using that PC to prevent more problems. Show the motherboard to the shop of purchase and RMA it if required.



I'm not using that PC since yesterday after noticing the problem. Been using the phone to search for a solution. But i think i have caught the problem now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

I do not trust temp readings from BIOS form my past experience. You may start the pc once and immediately note the CPU and ram temperatures using HwInfo.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I do not trust temp readings from BIOS form my past experience. You may start the pc once and immediately note the CPU and ram temperatures using HwInfo.



It starts with around 60 something and goes up eventually. But the thing is my pc doesnt switch off or any such thing. SHouldnt it if the temp goes too high? Os something atleast should happen.It works absolutely fine. And btw all my components are in warranty. So thats why I'm not that worried. Also right now I played bioshock Infinite at utlra. No lag or anything. Just plays normally.


----------



## ghantaukay (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I do not trust temp readings from BIOS form my past experience. You may start the pc once and immediately note the CPU and ram temperatures using HwInfo.



I too have noticed that the temp readings from BIOS arent too reliable. I have an Asus mobo and when I go to the BIOS to check my system I always find the CPU temp to be above 80 deg C but when I recheck using Hwinfo the temp is a cool 40 deg C.....


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

ghantaukay said:


> I too have noticed that the temp readings from BIOS arent too reliable. I have an Asus mobo and when I go to the BIOS to check my system I always find the CPU temp to be above 80 deg C but when I recheck using Hwinfo the temp is a cool 40 deg C.....



But I have checked with hwinfo as well as some other softwares. All showing high temp.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> But I have checked with hwinfo as well as some other softwares. All showing high temp.


Then you should take the mobo to the shopkeeper. It the mobo under warranty?


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Then you should take the mobo to the shopkeeper. It the mobo under warranty?



Yup.. I guess so.. Its just been over a year.. Bought it in Jan 2012..


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2013)

the broken mobo capacitor my be the reason behind this but apps like Hwinfo reads cpu temp from cpu's Digital Thermal sensor .. independent of mobo so cpu's temp sensor can be also wrong .. is it possible for you to check the cpu on some other mobo ? AND which TiM you have used ? Manufacturer/Model name ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

@OP; can you update the situation? Have you got a solution?


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> the broken mobo capacitor my be the reason behind this but apps like Hwinfo reads cpu temp from cpu's Digital Thermal sensor .. independent of mobo so cpu's temp sensor can be also wrong .. is it possible for you to check the cpu on some other mobo ? AND which TiM you have used ? Manufacturer/Model name ?



Sorry for the late reply. Had fallen ill n stuff. So I have been using my PC normally as i usually do. No problems whatsoever. I'm sure the transistor was for monitoring the cpu temp in someway. :/. I'm going to go next week and get it checked by the msi people. Also planning to buy a Corsair Hydro liquid cooler.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah, if possible get the mobo checked and can you tell us your budget / model for/of the corsair liquid cooler .. if possib;le invest in better air coolers .. they worth it - just my two cents.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> yeah, if possible get the mobo checked and can you tell us your budget / model for/of the corsair liquid cooler .. if possib;le invest in better air coolers .. they worth it - just my two cents.



There is no budget as such. But the cheaper the better.   and are the liquid cooler better or air cooler? Coz my main intention is gaming (Quite heavy games) for hours. Right now what happens is that when I play the latest games on ultra after an hour or so I notice occasional lags. I feel it's cos of the cpu getting heated up. So that's the main reason behind the cooler.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a quick solution ....just wipe out the dust from cpu fan ....capacitor has nothing to do with it..........a


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 11, 2013)

bestpain said:


> Here is a quick solution ....just wipe out the dust from cpu fan ....capacitor has nothing to do with it..........a



I already did that. Everything.  Blew d dust with a vaccum cleaner as well. Cleaned it thoroughly. No effect whatsoever.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> There is no budget as such. But the cheaper the better.   and are the liquid cooler better or air cooler? Coz my main intention is gaming (Quite heavy games) for hours. Right now what happens is that when I play the latest games on ultra after an hour or so I notice occasional lags. I feel it's cos of the cpu getting heated up. So that's the main reason behind the cooler.



you can get high end air coolers at the price of cheap liquid coolers and cheap liquid coolers are not always better than high end air coolers .. so if your budget is upto 5k then getting an air cooler is recommended.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheaper liquid coolers have higher chamber of leakage and high end liquid coolers aren't cheap. A good air cooler will keep the temperatures under limit and also provide adequate room for overclocking. Paired with a good cabinet and pleanty of case fans, your are good to go.

Cheaper liquid coolers have higher chamber of leakage and high end liquid coolers aren't cheap. A good air cooler will keep the temperatures under limit and also provide adequate room for overclocking. Paired with a good cabinet and pleanty of case fans, your are good to go.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Cheaper liquid coolers have higher chamber of leakage and high end liquid coolers aren't cheap. A good air cooler will keep the temperatures under limit and also provide adequate room for overclocking. Paired with a good cabinet and pleanty of case fans, your are good to go.
> 
> Cheaper liquid coolers have higher chamber of leakage and high end liquid coolers aren't cheap. A good air cooler will keep the temperatures under limit and also provide adequate room for overclocking. Paired with a good cabinet and pleanty of case fans, your are good to go.



Ok. So I'm going to go for an air cooler but which one? Can you give me some idea? Also my cabinet is a HAF 912 with 2 preinstalled fans and 1 I added. Should this cabinet coupled with the air cooler be enough to run the latest games at ultra for a couple of hours?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> Ok. So I'm going to go for an air cooler but which one? Can you give me some idea? Also my cabinet is a HAF 912 with 2 preinstalled fans and 1 I added. Should this cabinet coupled with the air cooler be enough to run the latest games at ultra for a couple of hours?


912 is a good cabinet. What's your budget for the cooler?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Noctua NH D14 is a good option.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Noctua NH D14 is a good option.


Only if he can find it


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 912 is a good cabinet. What's your budget for the cooler?



No budget as such. But around 5k or less would be nice. .


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2013)

Thermalright Venomous-X @ 3k along with 2x 120mm Fans having 1600-2000 RPM - so the whole deal should cost your around 4-4.5k and you will get performance as good as NH D-14  but the cooler can't be used with any AMD cpus if that counts as a con for you.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would recommend deepcool assassin. Comes with two fans for a push pull config and performs real close to the d14

I would recommend deepcool assassin. Comes with two fans for a push pull config and performs real close to the d14


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. Will take the mobo to the service center next week and also buy the CPU Cooler. Will let you guys know the final outcome. .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> Thank you all for your help. Will take the mobo to the service center next week and also buy the CPU Cooler. Will let you guys know the final outcome. .


Get the cpu cooler after the motherboard is repaired so that we can get proper temp readings


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 19, 2013)

SO here is the final result. I took my mobo to the Service Centre and they replaced it without even checking (though charged me 500 for the physical damage I had caused to the sata ports ) and I bought a CM Seidon 120XL Liquid CPU cooler after some thoughts. I came back put up the new mobo and the temp was still in 80s. Installed the new cooler and it dropped to less than 40 instantly. Conclusion - Stock Intel CPU Coolers suck big time. Lasted me just around a year.

Here are some pics of the new cooler and the inside of my cabinet.. ..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> SO here is the final result. I took my mobo to the Service Centre and they replaced it without even checking (though charged me 500 for the physical damage I had caused to the sata ports ) and I bought a CM Seidon 120XL Liquid CPU cooler after some thoughts. I came back put up the new mobo and the temp was still in 80s. Installed the new cooler and it dropped to less than 40 instantly. Conclusion - Stock Intel CPU Coolers suck big time. Lasted me just around a year.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new cooler and the inside of my cabinet.. .. View attachment 10071


Congrats. Just take care of the liquid cooling and happy overclocking


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats. Just take care of the liquid cooling and happy overclocking



Thanks....


----------



## Myth (Apr 19, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> SO here is the final result. I took my mobo to the Service Centre and they replaced it without even checking (though charged me 500 for the physical damage I had caused to the sata ports ) and I bought a *CM Seidon 120XL Liquid CPU cooler* after some thoughts. I came back put up the new mobo and the temp was still in 80s. Installed the new cooler and it dropped to less than 40 instantly. Conclusion - Stock Intel CPU Coolers suck big time. Lasted me just around a year.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new cooler and the inside of my cabinet.. .. View attachment 10071



You bought a liquid cooler for a i5 2400 ? Okay....
Congrats though. Cabinet pic looks good


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> SO here is the final result. I took my mobo to the Service Centre and they replaced it without even checking (though charged me 500 for the physical damage I had caused to the sata ports ) and I bought a CM Seidon 120XL Liquid CPU cooler after some thoughts. I came back put up the new mobo and the temp was still in 80s. Installed the new cooler and it dropped to less than 40 instantly. Conclusion - Stock Intel CPU Coolers suck big time. Lasted me just around a year.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new cooler and the inside of my cabinet.. .. View attachment 10071



yep, stock Intel coolers sucks and we have a thread for that .... anyway, congrats on your purchase and nice to know everything is running cool now


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats. Just take care of the liquid cooling and happy overclocking



OCing the i5-2400?? how??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> OCing the i5-2400?? how??


Oops, I didn't notice the processor.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help n I'm not planning to Oc the processor in any way. Not possible. Just thought why not buy a good one if you're buying.  And I made the right choice. The games which used to stutter a little don't at all anymore. It was coz of heating issues. Also my max temp while playing crysis 3 at ultra is 50 without lags. So I'm pretty content with it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

Cheers! 

What gpu are you using btw??


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Cheers!
> 
> What gpu are you using btw??



I'm using a Nvidia Zotac 560..

Guys this is a bit off topic but does anyone have any idea where to get LED lights for the cabinet from? I live in Noida and couldn't find them in Nehru Place. Is it available online anywhere?


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

here's the places :

Theitdepot - Buy Antec Accent Lighting Red online in india
Buy Modding | Modding in India | Buy Modding Online at cheap Price

and if possible add a fan controller in front of the cabby .. that looks mighty awesome


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's the places :
> 
> Theitdepot - Buy Antec Accent Lighting Red online in india
> Buy Modding | Modding in India | Buy Modding Online at cheap Price
> ...



Let me see. . Btw not all of cabinet fans show up in speedfan. As in it shows only one fan speed. U have any idea how to control and see others?
Also tell me some ok front fan controller. Not too costly though. ..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> Let me see. . Btw not all of cabinet fans show up in speedfan. As in it shows only one fan speed. U have any idea how to control and see others?
> Also tell me some ok front fan controller. Not too costly though. ..


>A Avoid SpeedFan. It's known to report incorrect readings and mess with fan speeds.

> Any fan speed reporting utility will report the speed of fan(s) connected to the motherboard's 3/4 pin connector and not of those powered by molex connector.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> >A Avoid SpeedFan. It's known to report incorrect readings and mess with fan speeds.
> 
> > Any fan speed reporting utility will report the speed of fan(s) connected to the motherboard's 3/4 pin connector and not of those powered by molex connector.



How do I see the speed of those connected with the molex ones? N how to control them?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

^ you cannot. To control their speed, you may build a pulse wave modulator.

^ you cannot. To control their speed, you may build a pulse wave modulator.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> How do I see the speed of those connected with the molex ones? N how to control them?



only way is to use a fan controller 

*NZXT SENTRY 2* at 2.1k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

^ and even that will just control the speed, not measure.

^ and even that will just control the speed, not measure.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 23, 2013)

I will think about the fan controller. 
And about the pulse wave modulator, just forget about it. Too much of an effort. . Can you guys recommend me some other important stuff that I should buy? Was thinking about an ssd but not sure if I'm gonna need it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2013)

^^ SSD won't increse performance .. just faster boot and app loading time if you are Ok with that go ahead and buy a 64GB SSD at-least.



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ and even that will just control the speed, not measure.
> 
> ^ and even that will just control the speed, not measure.



And why there's a touch screen on that controller then ?

right, for that Op needs NZXT Sentry LXE.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2013)

^ some fan controllers have touchscreen or a normal backlit led screen to display prefer of fans with 3 pin or 4 pin connector. What I was saying that op wants to control and measure speeds of molex fans and that a fan controller will allow him to control but not measure the speeds of molex fans.

^ some fan controllers have touchscreen or a normal backlit led screen to display prefer of fans with 3 pin or 4 pin connector. What I was saying that op wants to control and measure speeds of molex fans and that a fan controller will allow him to control but not measure the speeds of molex fans.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help. I will see about the fan controller in the future. But as of now all my problems are resolved and I'm going to carry on with what I have for a few months at least. ..


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ nice decision .



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ some fan controllers have touchscreen or a normal backlit led screen to display prefer of fans with 3 pin or 4 pin connector. What I was saying that op wants to control and measure speeds of molex fans and that a fan controller will allow him to control but not measure the speeds of molex fans.



most fan these days have 3 or 4 pin connectors and comes with a molex converter connector as most mobos don't have many 3 or 4 pin fan headers ... now if a fan has 3 or 4 pin connection and Op connects them with the fan controller ( provied the fan controller has the necessary headers and speed measurement ) then speeds can be measured without any issue .. as for fans having only molex connection .. they should connected with the PSU directly .. sometime using a molex Y cable and there's no way to measure the RPM of such fans.


----------

